# Kentavious Caldwell-Pope



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What do Pistons fans think about him? @ChrisWoj? @bball2223? @Jwick? 

It seems like he's being given a lot of playing time of late, and he's producing pretty well, but I never hear anyone talking about him. He's starting to score well and he's a very good defender for a rookie. As a matter of fact, he has played close to 500 minutes, during which time the Pistons have given up 96.9 points per 100 possessions. When he has sat, Pistons are allowing 108.4. The difference is 11.5, at least some of which, you'd think, has to do with the fact that this rookie guard is living up to his predraft reputation as a committed defender. (Per Henry Abbott)

How much upside do you think he has? Which player do you think he's comparable to right now?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He's got the potential to be an elite threes and D guy. Right now, he's like a poor man's Arron Afflalo... which is still pretty good.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I liked him a lot after I saw him in summer league, and I still think he's going to be a pretty good NBA player. Now Detroit needs to move Monroe for another perimeter player and force Josh Smith to play inside.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Now Detroit needs to move Monroe for another perimeter player and force Josh Smith to play inside.


I think Monroe still has enough value to net Detroit a nice haul.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I think Monroe still has enough value to net Detroit a nice haul.


Definitely. This isn't a "they need to dump Monroe" kind of statement, it's just that they're locked in to Josh Smith, Andre Drummond is borderline untouchable, and Smith playing on the perimeter is absolutely killing them right now. Simply forcing Josh inside would make them much better. Monroe is the odd man out, but he should be able to get you either a very good player or a useful journeyman and some picks in return.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I've been eMailing with Dan Feldman, of PistonPowered about this... I'm apparently higher on KCP than he is. Personally I think he's got a lot going for him. His biggest issue right now is that he's not filling up the bucket. End of story. He's got a nice little move going to the basket when they close really hard on him, but he's not quite quick enough to get all the way to the rim when those happen. What he does have is nice creativity - when he gets within that 8-10 foot range he does a nice job finding a good angle to put the ball on the basket. The problem is he's not making those. Or many of his threes.

With his defense, and the smoothness of his shot, I think he's at the bare minimum a 3D guy. I think he's got more, though, if he can get those creative little floaters to start falling. He's good at finding space for them, but like his long ball it just isn't dropping. Giving that time, and liking his effort thus far. Though not lately - he just hasn't been playing as hard. I think Cheeks lost the team.


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been sorta what I expected with him so far this season. Nothing flashy or over the top. He plays defense nicely for a rookie. I'd say that's been the "best" part of his game in my opinion. His FG % has been "meh" and I guess what one would expect from a rookie who's getting 24 minutes a game. 

I like @RollWithThem comparison of poor man's Arron Afflalo. At least at this point. 

With regard to @ChrisWoj and his idea that Cheeks has lost this team; I agree. It's been a disaster so far. I wasn't expecting anything amazing, but this season has been dreadful and I'm not very optimistic for the remaining games left. In what has been the worst the East has been in forever and the Pistons can't even lock a playoff spot down with the talent that this team does have is ridiculous. 

Can a coach be fired this quickly? I've tried being a defender of Joe Dumars, but at this point on think it's safe to say he's on his way out given how bad this has gone so far this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Who says no to a Wilson Chandler and Kenneth Faried for Greg Monroe trade?


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Who says no to a Wilson Chandler and Kenneth Faried for Greg Monroe trade?


It would definitely be an interesting deal because it would allow Smith and Faried to split time at the 4 awhile giving Chandler the 3. At the same time, I'm not sure if would make this team that much better. 

Can we just try it out for a couple games and see how it works and take it back if it doesn't? :grinning:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Who says no to a Wilson Chandler and Kenneth Faried for Greg Monroe trade?


Even before Josh Smith was signed - the Pistons were worried about spacing with Monroe and Drummond. All last season. If you can slot Smith into the PF spot and convince him to stop ****ing taking so many god damned shit horrible jumpers - he's got good enough range to stretch the defense out to 15 feet, and play inside the rest of the time as a big. What the Pistons need is wholesale regime change at the top. Dump Dumars, hire a GM. Hire a coach with some respectability, make it clear the new GM is unequivocally behind him, and malcontents will be shipped out... Smith's contract is really big, but someone would be dumb enough to take him if he's truly poison in the face of a real authority figure.


----------



## tyler123 (Jan 22, 2014)

KCP is someone who can be a big head turner if he puts in the right amount of work. In a couple of years he will be something big and a big part in the Pistons offense and defense. His defense is a little underrated which is not a good thing if you're an apposing team he will eat you up on D. I would compare him to an Avery Bradley type of player even though he is still young he plays something like him a good jumper pretty athletic and can works his butt off on D.


----------

